# VIG - Victor Group Holdings



## System (12 May 2014)

Victor Group Holdings Limited (VIG), established by Master Zhang Bin and several other directors in June 2006, provides Marketing Management Training, Brand Planning, Marketing Strategic Planning, and importing Advanced Management Mode to enterprises.

http://www.sinovictor.com


----------

